# New Tank - 40 Gallon Front Opening



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

So I've started working on a new tank, a 40 gallon tall front opening from glass cages. 









Here's the basic layout, figuring out how I'm going to set up the wood and corkbark. I've started making the backgrounds removable by building them on styrofoam sheets. These can be found at home depot. This way you don't need to put silicone anywhere on the tank should you plan on using it as a fish tank down the line or redoing it at some point. Just need to pop the background out and throw it away. 









I've taken it out and getting ready to spray great stuff. 









2 cans of great stuff later. 









The background trimmed up and back in the tank, thoroughly drying for a few days. I plan on working on applying silicone and dried coco bedding this weekend.

-Kim


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like a good start to me! Ill be watching this one


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice... it already looks good


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i love those tanks, lots of room for possibillities, keep us updated on th progress.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice start! Where abouts in central NJ are you?
J


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

i've never seen that tank before


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Did you get that tank at a show or did you get it shipped? And what kind of lighting/hood are you using?


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice start! 

Is that a custom tank from Glass Cages or a modified standard tank? It looks like a great size.

Peace
Shawn


----------



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

Well it is a glass cages 40 gallon tall front opening tank. It's slightly custom, I asked them to put the hinge 5 inches up from the bottom instead of directly in the middle which is the standard. That way the view of the frogs/plant won't be obstructed. It makes the door a little more fragile but I'll just have to be careful.

Not sure on lighting just yet. I have to look into it more. On another similar tank I have a 96 watt coralife cf fixture. I'm thinking something similar. 

I'm in manville, NJ. Near bridgewater.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Are you coming next Saturday?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/45567-nj-meeting-oct-24th.html


----------



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

not sure just yet, thinking about it....


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Are you using ghost wood? If so ,where'd you get it ?


----------



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

Not sure what type of wood it is, probably ghost wood though. I got it from Black Jungle at one of the white plains shows.


----------



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

Since we've had lots of snow and I haven't been able to go anywhere, I've finally made some updates and finished the tank. I ordered a pack of 20 bromeliads from dart frog depot. I'm very happy with them, lots of varieties and sizes. I'm either going to put a pair of patricias in here or a pair of giant oranges once they grow up a little more.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome looking viv! I like the planting and wood a lot.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Stunning vivarium! You did a reallly fantastic job!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Awesome tank, Kim!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree with everybody. That viv looks wonderful. I'm more partial to thumbnails myself so I would go with a lamasi colony personally with all those broms but the tincs will definitely appreciate it.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Great looking tank, nice placement on all those broms. I would agree with a group of thumbs, they would do very nicely in there and utilize the vertical space. Tincs would work but the broms would need to be very secure or they would get knocked down when those big ole Tincs went perching up high.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a great tank, really nice planting job!


----------

